# Growing coleus and other hydroponic/water rooting plants



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I grow coleus, spider plants, and other stuff that will root in Water, out the top of the aquariam with the roots in the water?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes for spider plant, it's true house plant and will grow even in a vase (or jar). Not sure about coleus- it might rot


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I know you can grow coleus indoors in water I'm just worried it could somehow hurt the tank


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Bump......3


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any pond plant will work as well, check your local garden centers. I just saw that at end of season they are now at 50%.
Also you can google Riparium plant and you'll find species that can grow out of tanks. 
Most aquarium stem plants will also grow out of tank and do well though you need to check whether they need higher humidity. Google aquarium plants - emerge, emmersed, etc.
For example rotalas, hygrophilas, and ludwigias will do well given enough lighting - they will even flower.

Here's a bonus - some common house plants such as peace lilies and aluminum plants will also tolerate 'wet feet.'
If you can keep them under high humidity and give them RO water, you can even keep carnivorous plants such as pitcher plants.

Most plants prefer to be rooted but if you give them LOTS of nitrates within the water column they might be able to go without soil - the problem of a very high nutrient water column is keeping fish healthy.


----------

